# Gigi over the holdays!



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry I'm sooo late with this, my new year so far has been crazy busy! THank you all for being so patient. Better late than never! 
I got a new Nikon D90 for Christmas so I'm still learning how to use it!









Gigi at Christmas









Gigi's SS buddy was Hunter and Erin! Here's Gigi trying to eat through the box to get to the treats! LOL Thank you sooo much for all the wonderful gifts! And for being so patient for the pics! 









This is an adorable bow holder Erin made for Gigi! And some new bows, I think two are by Marj(M' Lady Bows). On the super soft blanket she also gave us. We LOVE them! It's so her! LOL









Adorable toy Erin gave, that Gigi loves!









This is another dress Gigi got for Christmas, but didn't feel like modeling! LOL It's by Oscar Newman. 









This is one of the gorgeous bows that Barbara(Zippy's mom) made for Gigi! 









Gigi's camel from Katkoota, all the way from Dubai









Playing with my cam









Hear her ROAR! Some people think it looks like she's singing Christmas carols LOL


















Gigi lovesss her camel!









Her bow and camel match so perfectly!









This gorgeous Christmas dress is by Des(gofetch/toni mari)









Gigi wearing her bow Dianne's Rain's style 









Close up









Her first big 7/8 bow from Carl in Canada 

"Cosy, blue is SO in this year!" ~Gigi









Gorgeous Emma Rose dress, this tiara was given to Gigi from Dianne(CeeCee's Mom) last year. 









Susan Lanci tiffany ultrasuede dress with real swarovski crystal, sooo gorgeous! This dress was 
discontinued in 2006, but I asked Susan herself, and she directed me to one person who had one dress left! 









Her matching bow hadn't arrived yet! 









We also ordered this, in blue, but it hasn't arrived yet, by Puppy Angel









This closet doesn't even fit half of her clothes!



























Detail on the beautiful work on this hoodie by Oscar Newman









One of my favorite casual outfits for her! By one of my favorite brands Pariero. 

She got another dress from Linda Higgins coming, but I can't show you all til the spring I think!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL I had to!









Sweetness :wub2:









Here's Gigi at the National Harbor in MD. I also went to the ICE! Show. For lots more pictures look here: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/album.p...p;id=1315691289


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Way too gorgeous!! Your photos look great, and Gigi is such a doll!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the fashion credits. I'll have to check out all the great brands you found.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Brianna. Gigi is truly gorgeous.
xoxoxoo


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow! gigi is absolutely beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: and your photos are wonderful! you definitely caught on quick with your photo taking skills!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw so cute! :wub: I love pictures of Gigi. Love all her new clothes. That last hoodie isn't by Susan Lanci though...it's by Oscar Newman and was made exclusively to be sold through GW Little


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Based on those pictures, I'm beginning to this Gigi isn't real...she looks picture perfect!!! Gorgeous clothes, gorgeous photos, and of course gorgeous Gigi


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 10 2010, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872048


> aw so cute! :wub: I love pictures of Gigi. Love all her new clothes. That last hoodie isn't by Susan Lanci though...it's by Oscar Newman and was made exclusively to be sold through GW Little [/B]


Ohh thank you soo much Michele! 

And thank you everybody for the sweet comments!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

ooohh i had to come back and take a second look because i can't get enough of her beautiful little face! wow!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gigi's eyes are so gorgeous.......in one pic, I swear I had to look twice, I thought she was a stuffed Maltese!!! Loved the pics Brianna!!!! :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are great and GiGi is gorgeous!! :wub: 
I loved all her "stuff" and you can tell she's one spoiled princess. :wub: 

The girls said welcome to the Camel Club!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Amazing pictures Briana!!! Gigi is GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love all of her new clothes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Briana - STUNNING is the word that comes to mind :wub: :wub: :wub: Gigi looks amazing in ALL the shots. Between your photography (or else that's the best camera in the whole world), Gigi's gorgeous looks, her wardrobe and her expressions I'm totally blown away. Thanks Soooo much for sharing them. I need another look too. :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Gigi is adorable. Love her pictures!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow she is just too gorgeous for words! Seriously look at that closet?! So you see you can "clean out" her closet to make room for all those beautiful new dresses! Great photos, it helps to have a beautiful model!!!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Awww...how darn cute is Gigi! :wub: 
I've never seen a dog closet so neatly layed out with shoes, clothes and the works. Her closet is better organized than mine. :HistericalSmiley: 
The photo of her with her head turned back modeling the red dress is super adorable. 
Great photos by the way. I need that camera too


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pictures!! Gigi is adorable!!

How does the bow holder work? are the bows on barettes?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! what a fantastic job you have done with your new camera. :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: you are a natural, and your Gigi is beyond words gorgeous. I just love her clothes. I am glad you say where you got them etc. Lola is now very very jealous.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow great pictures and Gigi is beautiful. I have to admit the clothes are awesome. I don't dress my Lilly but I didn't dress up my girls either. Oh and I would NEVER get away it. My husband didn't want a small dog to begin with (but now he is hooked).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Horray!!! Brianna got a new camera!!!! Love the pics, and LOVE LOVE LOVE the dresses!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Briana- Gigi is just such the pretty princess! She's gorgeous and your photos are all very good!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh wow, so many pictures, and so many different things to look at. gigi is sooo sweet!
your pictures came out marvelous. what a great camera you have.

thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great photos! I love all of Gigi's bows and dresses. Such a spoiled little princess.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Gigi is just too adorable! I love all of her clothes. She is truly a little fashionista!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome pics Briana! Gigi just loves the camera....she looks model perfect in every pic you take of her!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

OHHHH Brianna, These picctures were sooooo much fun to look at!!! Gigi is just gorgeous and I am so glad you got your new camera so we can see more GREAT pics of her and all her accessories and clothes. You have GREAT taste. I LOVE every single thing you've gotten for her! Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job with your new camera! And yep...Gigi definitely knows how to 'work it'.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Gigi is beautiful and such a lucky girl. What a cute little face and nose she has. Oh, and nice camera skills


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh we are so glad Gigi liked her presents! Hunter really enjoyed shopping for her and being able to share some of his favorite treats with her. Those blueberry treats are incredible - they seem to attract dogs from all over! I'm glad you liked the bow holder. I thought since Gigi wears bows with both elastics and barettes that it would work great for her. We scanned all your photos and determined that she was very "up and up" on color combos and only pink/brown would do!

When buying her blanket Hunter loved how soft it was so, of course, he got one for christmas (in blue with trucks on it though)......now he says both he and Gigi will be exxtra warm when the wind blows!

Your new camera takes beautiful pictures and while I don't think you need too much more practice with it I am so happy that you are excited about it and I can't wait to see how your "skills" improve as you get better acquainted with it. 

Merry Christmas Miss Gigi - you beautiful little lady!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

All of her pictures are adorable. Can I just say that the one of her in the Juicy bag has to be one of the cutest I've ever seen!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Gigi is gorgeous and I LOVE her outfits!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all sooo much again for your sweet comments!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! It's about time: CONGRATULATIONS on getting your NIKON :chili: :chili: :chili: WOHOO :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

these pictures are great !!!! I enjoyed looking through them

happy 2010 to you, Gigi and family (I know what you mean by crazy busy - story of my life too lol ) but I am just glad that you got the chance to share these pic with us

Kat

ps. it is also nice to know that Gigi loves her camel  Have fun with it beautiful girl


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, one beautiful picture after another and lovely gifts for Christmas from Erin and Hunter.....you really take beautiful photos and what a precious model :wub: Very creative with the Christmas lights too, I love it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! I'm just now seeing this thread!! What a treat this is. Gigi is soooo adorable ~ :wub: 

Briana, you are also adorable. I love ya, girlfriend.

Gigi's gifts are amazing!! Absolutely perfect gifts for the perfect little girl ~ :chili: 

Congrats on the new camera. Hmmmm, I will be expecting more pics now. :aktion033:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes Kat! Gigi is always enjoying playing with her camel, since the day she got it out the mail! THank you soooo much! 

And Deb and Brenda, thank you both for the comments too.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gigi is looks like royalty... she is just GORGEOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: Her dresses are beautiful and her posing is even better. :biggrin: 

You have very great camera skills, Briana!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Great photos! Gigi is a supermodel! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My goodness! Gigi is breathtaking! :wub: 
You could have a career in fashion photography, no joke.
Your pics were beautiful, very well composed and artistic.
I really like the shots of Gigi in front of the tree lights and the armoire shot.
I would bet that a magazine would buy these pics from you, you should try submitting them to one.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

LOVE all the beautiful pics of gorgeous Gigi :smheat: She is stunning, Briana :heart: 
Hunter and Erin did a great job with her gifts :wub2:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so nice to finally see pics of little Gigi! :wub2: 
what a pretty little model you have! :Sooo cute:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL thank you all so much! I really need to start uploading more....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I want to see more pics of Miss Gigi with the beautiful big eyes~~~Your pictures make me smile. She is a living doll!!!!


----------

